# Izzo vivi - Pump continuously going



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I've got a problem with my Izzo vivi. I noticed that recently it started refilling the tank midway through a pour and last week it went completely on me. It now, when you switch it on, just sits with the pump going but doesn't seem to pump any water into the tank. Also, after a while the alarm for no water in the reservoir beeps, even though it's full. Any ideas as to what is wrong? Is it the pump that's failed? I have also noticed that the boiler makes gurgling noises at times too (well, when it was working anyway).

Appreciate any help! Getting sick of stove top coffee.

all the best!

Andrew


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

First check the fill probe, slacken nut withdraw and check for scale, clean as necassary.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

2 questions

1. If you lift the group lever does any water come out of the group

2. It the machine heating

The low water reservoir only beeps when the tank is almost empty, then the spring p[latform pushes upwards and releases the pressure on the microswitch..... Your answer to the 2 questions, should allows fault diagnosis.....don't bother checking the fill probe, that's not the problem from the symptoms you describe.


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the replies both of you!

I have recorded a video, which I'll try and post, but to summarise; I managed to get the machine to fill the tank and stop the pump - not sure how, but I played with the pipes by squeezing them and moving them about. Could be coincidence, but at least I could test it. Anyway, I pulled the lever to flush and water is hardly coming out, even though the pump is sounding and I can feel vibration on the intake hose. so in short, I have now managed to get it fill and sit at temperature, but it will not pour.

Does this sound like the pump?

Many thanks!



DavecUK said:


> 2 questions
> 
> 1. If you lift the group lever does any water come out of the group
> 
> ...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Link to video that shows the problem - https://1drv.ms/f/s!Amh_HtdV2AyKjdFfZG91iayu0fEO6Q


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

No, it doesn't sound like the pump.

If I had that problem, my first reaction would be to check that the solenoid controlling flow to the group head was being energised and if so, that it was actually opening.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Norvin said:


> No, it doesn't sound like the pump.
> 
> If I had that problem, my first reaction would be to check that the solenoid controlling flow to the group head was being energised and if so, that it was actually opening.


It's resting position is actually with the brew circuit open and the path to fill the tank closed. So it could be jammed open or blocked. Pump sounds OK, so most likely a blockage somewhere, between the pump and the solenoid....or as Norvin suggests a problem/blockage with the solenoid itself.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Quick check to disconnect one of the lines (assuming it is some form of Teflon tubing before it gets near the boiler) and aim into a small bucket as you engage it. You should get a nice steady stream of water. You can follow this procedure up the various paths to find where the blockage is...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

stevenh said:


> Quick check to disconnect one of the lines (assuming it is some form of Teflon tubing before it gets near the boiler) and aim into a small bucket as you engage it. You should get a nice steady stream of water. You can follow this procedure up the various paths to find where the blockage is...


Thanks all for your help! this may be a dumb question, but where will I find the solenoid in relation to the pump? The pipes don't look blocked to me, but I did notice bubbles in the output pipe back into the reservoir tank.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

The solenoid won't necessarily be close to the pump... follow the pipes/tubing from output of the pump it will probably T off somewhere with one side feeding a solenoid for filling your boiler and the other side going into the heat exchanger which will eventually feed the grouphead...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

stevenh said:


> The solenoid won't necessarily be close to the pump... follow the pipes/tubing from output of the pump it will probably T off somewhere with one side feeding a solenoid for filling your boiler and the other side going into the heat exchanger which will eventually feed the grouphead...


Brilliant, thanks! I think I know what you mean now. If the water runs freely when I disconnect the pipe from the solenoid, then I guess there is a blockage in the solenoid?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Correct. First step is to identify if water flowing freely with no air trapped in system and no blockages. Then you work your way through the hydraulic circuit. Not familiar with e61 heads so can't really help much when it's all clear up to there though but I'm sure other forum members will offer suggestions.


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

stevenh said:


> Correct. First step is to identify if water flowing freely with no air trapped in system and no blockages. Then you work your way through the hydraulic circuit. Not familiar with e61 heads so can't really help much when it's all clear up to there though but I'm sure other forum members will offer suggestions.


Thanks for the help! Really appreciate it! I'll try this today.


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

I've taken the hose off that exits the solenoid (hose out from pump) and sure enough, there is very little water coming out. I'll post a video shortly. I'll also post a few pics, as I'm not sure if this means I have to replace the solenoid? I can't see any blockages in the pipes.

cheers,

Andrew


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sticking solenoid. or valve ??


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

I've uploaded the vids and pic. You can see them here - https://1drv.ms/f/s!Amh_HtdV2AyKjdFfZG91iayu0fEO6Q . I believe the solenoid is right next to the pump and has two pipes coming out at right angles. One feeds the HX and the other the boiler. In the video, I've unscrewed the one that feeds the boiler to test. The water gently comes through, but I would expect it to be more than this?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Can't really tell from that video but tracing that hose back where does it lead? The piece that it connects to looks like some kind of OPV, I don't think there would be anything other than the pump before it?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Unscrew the plunger housing from the top of the solenoid and check that the plunger can move freely in the housing. It is possible that it is sticking in a half open position due to a bit of foreign matter.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just seen the Video, that's the expansion valve you have removed and I would expect more water than that to come out as there is no pressure on the spring with the rubber pad on the end (inside). The pump does sound normal, but that can sometimes be deceiving. If there is a blockage it's going to be in the pipe/fittings leading to the expansion valve, or ( very unlikely), the expansion valve itself, but you can pull the spring and brass/rubber pad/seal thing out and look to see if that's the case.

1. Check very carefully the inlet hose to the pump (and pump inlet) in case it's it is not blocked, or kinked.

2. The pump could well need replacement (how old is the pump)









I have outlined the part of the Hydraulic circuit we're talking about in red, I think the solenoids working fine (if it wasn't the boiler would have overfilled by now)....just check out the 2 things above.


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info - very helpful! There are no kinks to the hoses.and since they are transparent, I can see no blockages too. however, the pump is probably 10 years old now, as will be the solenoid and boiler. it has had a grouphead kit replacement though.

I did take the spring out of the overflow pipe and I cannot see any blockages in there.

David - to get to the solenoid, which is right under the boiler, am I best turning the unit upside down and removing the base plate?

cheers!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Follow the hydraulic path from the pump, don't need to go as far as to the solenoid... from the diagram you are going from Q -> 1 -> P -> G, find a hose you can disconnect on that path and check water flow... you should be getting something in the region of 200ml in 20 secs...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

stevenh said:


> Follow the hydraulic path from the pump, don't need to go as far as to the solenoid... from the diagram you are going from Q -> 1 -> P -> G, find a hose you can disconnect on that path and check water flow... you should be getting something in the region of 200ml in 20 secs...


This is why I took the hose off that's close to the OPV valve as I cannot get to the exit of the pump without what looks like taking the whole base pan apart, and that looks like I need to turn the unit upside down as there is no other panel I can remove to get access. There are cables and the tank that sit in front and above the pump / solenoid.

I guess I'm going to have to take it completely apart to be sure aren't I?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

If what you had already taken off had direct path back to pump, then next step would be to take pump apart and bench test and clean it...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Steven! Looks that way. Only issue is I'm not sure how to get it out? looks like I have to get to it from underneath?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I tried searching can't find much in terms of service manuals or even schematics... the pump shouldn't normally be too hard to access there will be a trick to accessing somehow probably...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Steven, I found out how to do it. You have to completely remove the bottom panel. It does look like the pump was the offending item as it wasn't pulling in the water at times. This also backs up the inconsistent pours I was experiencing. I took it apart - see here https://1drv.ms/f/s!Amh_HtdV2AyKjdFfZG91iayu0fEO6Q and you can see that one of the springs was broken. I'll order a new pump - just hope that's all it is. would you order solenoid too?

thanks all for your help!!

Andrew


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You don't need a solenoid, solenoids can last decades, Vibe pumps 10 years or so.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yeh solenoids are quite reliable apart from some smaller ones getting clogged up but can just be cleaned... think I got a pump from ebay for under £20 a while back...


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Also keep the old pump parts, they might come in handy in the future...


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Dave / Steve! Pump on order..


----------



## andshill7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all, I thought I'd let you know that the replacement pump fixed it! Turns out the spring inside the pump had broken, but, I believe there was more to it than just that as the new pump is miles quieter and there is no longer the inconsistencies in the pours I was getting. Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for all your help!

kind regards,

Andrew


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

That's great news! yeh the broken spring meant that it probably wasn't able to build any pressure so was struggling even to push water through the pipes...

Glad it's fixed now you can get back to enjoying coffee


----------

